# What do you serve with the Thanksgiving Turkey?



## ronjohn55 (Nov 23, 2004)

This was on a homebrew discussion list, though it might be fun to ask here as well...

Ok, sorry to the folks overseas who aren't celebrating Thanksgiving,
but I was wondering, what is everyone serving with the turkey?

Do you skip the beer and go with wine? Which kind?
Do you skip the beer and drink a non-alcoholic beverage?
Or do you blast away with a nice pumpkin ale? ;-)

Me, I'll probably have a few before dinner, go with water, and then
move back to beer for the rest of the evening..

John


----------



## crewsk (Nov 23, 2004)

I'll have a few beers before everyone gets here, put it all away about 5 minutes before they arrive, have sweet tea with the meal, & when they are all gone, except the few in the family that drink, break out the beer again & party till the cows come home!


----------



## GB (Nov 23, 2004)

We have everything. I usually have beer, but we also have all the hard stuff out as well as wine. Mulled cider is a must though.


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

Might serve some wine before dinner, but with dinner normally just tea, water or coke.


----------



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

Cherry Spiced Cider

Yield: 8 servings
1 quart apple cider  
3/4 cup orange juice  
1/4 cup maraschino cherry juice  
1  stick cinnamon  
1 strip (1/2x3-inches) orange peel  
3  whole cloves  
3  whole allspice  
16  maraschino cherries  
8  orange slice halves  
Procedures
1 This tasty beverage is a treat for youngsters. 
2 Put apple cider, orange juice, maraschino cherry juice, cinnamon sticks, orange peel, cloves and allspice in a large saucepan; bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer 15 minutes.  
3 Strain out cinnamon sticks, orange peel, cloves and allspice.  
4 Place 2 maraschino cherries and 1 orange slice half in each of six mugs.  
5 Pour about 2/3 cup spiced cider over cherries. Serve warm. 
6 Note: Spiced cider can be prepared in advance and reheated just before serving


----------



## mudbug (Nov 23, 2004)

Beer before, wine during, and this year - Limoncello after.  

I am bringing my home brew for Dad to try since he's the one who gave me the recipe.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a variety on hand--white and red wines, beer, scotch for my dad, a bunch of sodas and seltzers.  I don't worry about what's appropriate to serve with what.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 23, 2004)

That cherry spiced cider sounds really good. Plus, it reminds me that we have a lovely spiced cherry wine that we brought home from our trip. Maybe we'll open that up later in the evening, either with or after desert. 

John


----------



## debthecook (Nov 23, 2004)

I love reading the Food Network's Holiday Wine Pairings, enclosed, not all turkeys are cooked the same and they have a great reading on this:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/wd_pairings


----------



## HotnSpicy (Nov 24, 2004)

_*My guests will have the choice of sweetened iced tea, white wine and/or sparkling apple cider this year.*_


----------



## jkath (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm serving Sparkling Cranberry juice, Sparkling Apple juice, & white zin. 
My husband & I are the only ones who drink, so we can't overdo it. I'm sure hubby will go thru some beer before my family arrives, and immediately after. He says he's having Einhoven (think that spelling's right)

PS - Mudbug - think of me when you're downing the limoncello!


----------



## Bangbang (Nov 27, 2004)

I just serve water....everyone brings there own beer,wine or spirits.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 13, 2006)

Egg nog! The best drink in history, of course.


----------

